# First Wedding....need feedback



## roxysmom (May 18, 2007)

Hello!  I had my first wedding this weekend.  It was a cousin who had not planned on hiring a professional photographer.  I have really wanted to get wedding photography so I jumped at the chance. I purchased a Nikon D40, sb600 flash, flash bracket, flash diffuser, I have a 18-135 lens and I rented a 17-55 for the event.  I'm signed up for several classes in my area, I have two more practice weddings coming up and I am thrilled. 

I appreciate all the wonderful help and tips I've received from this forum it has helped me feel comfortable with taking my first steps!

I posted my favorite images below.  I sent about 20 to get printed as a "test" before putting together her proof album.  

I'd appreciate any feedback.  Thank you.


http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb302/roxysmom_photos/?


----------



## Big Mike (May 18, 2007)

Looks like you did a good job on your first time out. :thumbup:

I cringed a little when I read "I have two more _practice weddings _coming up".  I hope that means that you will be practicing but that there will be a hired pro there as well.

Being the 'only' photographer for a wedding is not a time for practicing.  It's one thing to shoot a wedding when it's either you or nobody...but these are supposed to be once in a lifetime thing.

If you are going to shoot weddings, make sure you have backup.  A 2nd camera, a 2nd flash etc...

I don't mean to be discouraging...you have potential so go for it...but don't put yourself in a situation that could derail your plans.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (May 18, 2007)

Nice.  I love i think it was labeled 250?  The one with the bride alone sitting in the grass.  Great job.


----------



## roxysmom (May 18, 2007)

When I mean "practice" I mean I'm not charging I'm doing it as a favor.  I've been lucky to find a few people who did not have money for a photographer so I'm doing it for them.  They were just going to use pictures that friends and family took.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (May 18, 2007)

Did you cosider making any changes to these in an estiting program? I saw yours were ok to edit and I played with one but only quickly so the color is off on this. Some people only like an all natural imge with no enhancements but I am a sucker for added contrast and saturation. I'm a weirdo though.


----------



## roxysmom (May 18, 2007)

That does look nice. I had done touch-up work already but it appears you cropped it differently and made the rings stand out?  Anything else I'm missing?  When you "fix" photos what generally do you focus on?  I guess I'm asking what is your favorite thing to do?

I could not get it to post but I did take a few shots, made them b&w then made her flowers in color.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (May 18, 2007)

I did it kinda quick just to show you but I played wiht the levels and then the contrast and the saturation.There was a mark on her arm I took off and I lifted her chin a little. I darkened her eyelashes and I brightened her jewelry. I also painted over her tanlines.  I have been paying a bit of my attention to elsaspet. I didnt crop it but I added a border which would only be for putting it on here bot really for printing.


----------



## roxysmom (May 22, 2007)

I really like it.  How did you get rid of the tan lines?


----------



## roxysmom (May 24, 2007)




----------



## fly_photo_gal (Jun 2, 2015)

roxysmom said:


> Hello!  I had my first wedding this weekend.  It was a cousin who had not planned on hiring a professional photographer.  I have really wanted to get wedding photography so I jumped at the chance. I purchased a Nikon D40, sb600 flash, flash bracket, flash diffuser, I have a 18-135 lens and I rented a 17-55 for the event.  I'm signed up for several classes in my area, I have two more practice weddings coming up and I am thrilled.
> 
> I appreciate all the wonderful help and tips I've received from this forum it has helped me feel comfortable with taking my first steps!
> 
> ...


----------



## fly_photo_gal (Jun 2, 2015)

You did a really great job especially for a first wedding!! The only thing i could say is that your black and whites lack a little contrast but other than that great job!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 3, 2015)

this is an 8 year old thread


----------

